# Rubber Seal in the Primary Lid



## CGI (May 16, 2009)

This seems like a silly question...

In my primary lid there is a rubber seal. I clean, remove, and reinstall every batch.

My question is... why? I don't ever seal this bucket. I believe the seal is not necessary and should stop using it. One less thing to clean and sterilize.

Thoughts?


----------



## Luc (May 17, 2009)

General rule is that anything that comes in contact with the must or wine should be cleaned and sanitsed.
But then if you never use the lid, it does not come in contact with wine or must, then a tight schedule for cleaning and sanitising is not needed.

I would rinse it every now and then with a sulphite solution to make sure nothing grows on it.
Now if by chance you are going to need it in winemaking for whatever reason I would at that point soak it for a few minutes in a sulphite solution. That would be sufficient.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (May 17, 2009)

As a side note, I have been learned to keep a regular old spray bottle around with a strong sulphite solution in it for when you may need it.


----------



## CGI (May 17, 2009)

Maybe I should clarify my question;

In the lid of my primary there is a rubber o-ring. When wine is in the primary, I just set the lid on top but do not snap it on. 

The rubber ring seems like it does nothing (i.e. its for the purpose of closing and sealing the lid, which we do not do in wine making).

So I've been popping it out and cleaning/sanitizing every batch but wonder if I can just stop using the ring altogether which would simplify cleaning the lid?

Not sure if anyone is using a lid like mine?


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2009)

If you do not use it then through it in a drawer for some time when you may need it. I do snap my lid down caus Im a worry wort and have been doing so since day 1 with no problems ever. I do open it every few days and stir if just juice and every day if pulp or fruit is in there to punch down thew cap! By doing this it gives the yeast all the 02 it needs. Remember that after the first 4-6 days you now have an anaerobic fermention where 02 is not really needed.


----------



## CGI (May 17, 2009)

Wade E said:


> If you do not use it then through it in a drawer for some time when you may need it. I do snap my lid down caus Im a worry wort and have been doing so since day 1 with no problems ever. I do open it every few days and stir if just juice and every day if pulp or fruit is in there to punch down thew cap! By doing this it gives the yeast all the 02 it needs. Remember that after the first 4-6 days you now have an anaerobic fermention where 02 is not really needed.



Gotcha.

I'm strictly making kits and following advice from the store I deal with for supplies. They are an on premise wine store and place their lids loosely but not snap close for the first 5-7 days, then transfer to the secondary.

I have been doing this with good success as well. I just never asked about the rubber o-ring.


----------



## Tom (May 17, 2009)

CGI
You should be fine. I'm guessing its the 1/2" grommet that the airlock goes into that you are talking about. I think the consensis is transfer @ 1.015ish. So, laying the lid on for 5-7 days is no problem.


----------



## CGI (May 17, 2009)

Tom said:


> CGI
> You should be fine. I'm guessing its the 1/2" grommet that the airlock goes into that you are talking about. I think the consensis is transfer @ 1.015ish. So, laying the lid on for 5-7 days is no problem.



It's this rubber ring;


----------



## Tom (May 17, 2009)

Oh the main seal. I was not figuring it was that one. You can leave it in or out but SAVE IT! You never know when you may need it


----------



## cpfan (May 17, 2009)

CGI:

I don't have any problems with that rubber ring, cause I don't use that kind of primary. It's too small for kits (IMO).

Steve


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2009)

I have always used the 7.9 gallon bucket with kits (all types including many many grapeskin kits) and have never overflowed it. Great, now I just jinxed myself!


----------



## CGI (May 17, 2009)

cpfan said:


> CGI:
> 
> I don't have any problems with that rubber ring, cause I don't use that kind of primary. It's too small for kits (IMO).
> 
> Steve



Steve -

What size kits do you make? I'm doing 6-gal kits and this bucket works quite nicely.


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2009)

Ive seen a few come pretty close so a 10 gallon fermenter is the best but I bought 4 standards awhile ago. When I do replace them I will go with 10 bangers becuse I do make fruit wines and it would be much easier with the big boys.


----------



## cpfan (May 17, 2009)

CGI said:


> Steve -
> 
> What size kits do you make? I'm doing 6-gal kits and this bucket works quite nicely.



CGI:

You're in Canada. Do you mean 6 US gallon or 6 Imperial gallon?

I make 6 US gallon (5 Imperial gallon or 23 litre) kits. I use a primary that is about 44 litres when full (yes almost double). When I stir the must prior to adding the yeast, I am VERY glad that I use that big a primary. The must comes well up the side of the primary.

The size of primary that seems to come with that lid would be kinda small for a grape skin kit, and very small for stirring effectively.

At least that's how I see it.

Steve


----------



## CGI (May 22, 2009)

Hi Steve -

I'm doing 6 US gallon, with crush packs. No problem. My bucket has about 3" head space when fermenting. No foam-over issues... all good.

I just bottled a Ken Ridge Founders Chilean Tres Tinto... wow! Good straight away! Time will make this one great!

Got an Italian Brunello clearing and Riesling in secondary from the Founders Series! Woo hoo! I love this hobby!


----------



## cpfan (May 22, 2009)

CGI said:


> I'm doing 6 US gallon, with crush packs. No problem. My bucket has about 3" head space when fermenting. No foam-over issues... all good.


CGI:

3" of head space is not sufficient when I am stirring in the primary prior to pitching the yeast. I need about 6". Maybe more.

Heard great things aboutthe Founders Series Riesling. Definitely want to make it one day. Got a WE LE Alsatian Riesling to start first though.

Steve


----------

